# Automated installation?



## paulehoffman (May 19, 2011)

What is the current state of automating installation? That is, if I want to do a standard installation and I know the answer to all the questions, is there a way I can prepare a script for this?


----------



## aragon (May 20, 2011)

I don't know about sysinstall, but if it were me I'd just roll my own bootable USB stick with the install distributions on it.  Write a shell script to do the disk partitioning using gpart(8), and then just run the install.sh scripts in each distribution that you want installed.

Package installations can probably be automated in a similar manner.


----------

